# cycle couriers



## rugbyluke (2 Jan 2012)

Hi everyone can anyone help? I really would like this job but i live in gosport (next to portsmouth) not as busy as london. But do these jobs exsist in citys like ours?


----------



## johnr (2 Jan 2012)

A few years ago my Big Issue seller got some cash to start a cycle courier business in Leeds - he sold it for a profit a couple of years later. Most of his customers were law firms if you're thinking of following that route.


----------



## snorri (2 Jan 2012)

Are there the same vacancies for cycle couriers as there used to be? I'm told that increasing use of electronic transmission for document transfer has reduced demand for their services.


----------



## Bicycle (3 Jan 2012)

I was a motorcycle courier in the 80s and my girlfriend worked for part of that time as a cycle courier. Most of what we carried would now be sent electronically. I fear that age has died.

Look online for cycle couriers and see if any of them are near you.

I suspect that insofar as these firms still exist, it is in the metropolitan centres, probably only the Square Mile and maybe around Temple, the Law Courts or similar.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jan 2012)

Loads of legal documents still need signatures, and they still transfer paper files so there will be some demand for courier service, though opening for courier job depends on how good the existing couriers are Luke.


----------



## rugbyluke (3 Jan 2012)

Well looks like the dream ended before it started . im on fair money now and pension etc etc. But i hate my job and would choose happiness over money anyday. Oh well


----------



## kalaika (3 Jan 2012)

I know that there is one cycle courier that operates in Canterbury, so they do appear outside of the big cities. I've no idea how busy, successful or profitable they are though.

http://www.velocitycouriers.co.uk/
(I have no personal or professional connection to them, just seen them out and about)


----------



## Jonathing (3 Jan 2012)

I imagine that the Totton-to-Havant conurbation that encompasses Southampton and Portsmouth would probably be busy enough to support a courier firm or two, whether you'd get sick of mixing it with traffic on the A27 is a different matter. I think the two city centres are too far apart for a bike to be the quickest way to move documents and Portsmouth is probably too small on its own. Southampton would probably be your best bet in the area.


----------



## Zoiders (3 Jan 2012)

It can depend on how "green" the local authority want to be.

The couriers in Nottingham got the contract to run internal post/documents for the city council between sites so that's one avenue to persue.

Unless you have a major centre pole customer like that you may find it's a hiding to nothing - as you point out it's not London afterall and you dont have that sheer density of trade all in one place.


----------



## Jezston (5 Jan 2012)

Zoiders said:


> The couriers in Nottingham got the contract to run internal post/documents for the city council between sites so that's one avenue to persue.


 
Wait - there are bike couriers in Nottingham? Any idea what they are called?

A friend here was keen on setting up his own agency as he wanted to be a courier, but sacked off the idea because he didn't think it would be viable. I'd have thought if an agency already existed he could have just gone for a job with them.


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (6 Jan 2012)

Must be an ex Matelot??? Am in London and have been thinking of doing casual couriering likewise hate my IT job! Suspect Portsmouth maybe ok as its horrendous travel & car conjestion am sure a lawyer in Gosport could get documents quicker to Portsmouth courts bike bike/ferry than car? Worth trying, ps spent around 2 years on Sultan gate! ( ex PO R )


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Jan 2012)

A lot of hospital still use medical couriers to carry notes and blood/tissue samples, if that's of any interest to you? Imperial College used to use Medical Couriers who were great but passed the contract on to DHL who were rubbish.


----------



## ttcycle (7 Jan 2012)

I have a few friends who are couriers in London - the rates of pay for the city are shockingly bad - I was considering it to top up freelancing but it's not viable. The lowdown was:

Each job is £2.50 - whatever the distance unless it's a special which can be a bit more- now think of how many jobs you need to do in a day to make good money...hence couriering was not what it once was.

For some friends, there's a lot of waiting around in parks etc all day waiting for the next delivery- not so good in winter.
If you have an accident on the job as you're self employed- you're on your own. Both of them describe coming home and eating and going to sleep as pretty much being the basis of a day as they do so much mileage in a day it can be exhausting- especially for the first 6 months.

One friend left and another is leaving (both have been in it for a few years), they both love the job but don't want to be doing it forever and one cited the fact that lack of respect was driving her up the wall.


----------



## Cheradenine (7 Jan 2012)

Jezston said:


> Wait - there are bike couriers in Nottingham? Any idea what they are called?
> 
> A friend here was keen on setting up his own agency as he wanted to be a courier, but sacked off the idea because he didn't think it would be viable. I'd have thought if an agency already existed he could have just gone for a job with them.


I have seen them as well around Nottingham, I also seem to recall that they run a fleet of vans as well, they only employed a small handfull of cycle couriers from what I saw.

Called "Pedal Express" IIRC - as zoiders pointed out they would not survive without the local authority contract, there just isnt the trade for it, let alone for two companies of couriers.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Jan 2012)

rugbyluke said:


> Hi everyone can anyone help? I really would like this job but i live in gosport (next to portsmouth) not as busy as london. But do these jobs exsist in citys like ours?


 Sounds like an opportunity in itself to me.

I think you have spotted a gap in the market...why not fill it yourself and become Gossports "leading" cycle courier company operating a green sustainable choice for responsible clients.

It'll cost you a bike, a phone and some flyers


----------



## Cheradenine (10 Jan 2012)

If you honestly think it could be a sustainable business then go for it.

If deep down it's a trendy life style choice that looks good but will in fact that will leave you in debt when the sheer amount of work involved and the finances catch up with you - then I would leave it well alone.


----------



## rugbyluke (12 Jan 2012)

I really wish i could lads, but its too risky, plus im in the territorial army so need to be able to rest and have energy at night to train, plus with an afgan tour coming up next year i need a job to come back to


----------



## gaz (12 Jan 2012)

Bicycle couriering is . wake up. eat, cycle, eat, cycle, eat, sleep (repeat)
You work long hours and cycle so much that you can't do anything else.


----------



## Daniel Garcia (9 Jan 2013)

rugbyluke said:


> Hi everyone can anyone help? I really would like this job but i live in gosport (next to portsmouth) not as busy as london. But do these jobs exsist in citys like ours?


Hi guys and girls,

I'm an assistant producer working with an independent director based in London, and we're shooting a short film in February.

I'm looking for an experienced, enthusiastic cycle courier who loves the job, for what will be approximately one weeks shooting throughout London (possibly less). The role is pro bono, however I wouldn't expect any of you to forgo your regular paid work to contribute for a film for someone you've never heard of! That's why we've engineered this so that the vast majority of shooting will simply involve following you going about your daily routes and responsibilities, without disrupting your routine.

The concept is essentially a 'slice of life'/expose on life as a cycle courier, beautifully shot, to be posted on Vimeo. We will get some really nice shots of you going about your deliveries, riding alongside in a car where we can, and add a human element by shooting an interview at the start and end of the week, where we find out a little bit about why you do what you do, and what you enjoy. We're not looking to send any profound hollywood message here, just a cool insight into your profession, with a bit of human edge. 

So if anyone is keen to find out more, please contact Dan at daniel@connectedpictures.com, or you can reach my mobile on 07867417550.

It should be good fun, hope to hear from some of you soon.

All the best,

Dan Garcia


----------



## gaz (9 Jan 2013)




----------



## triangles (9 Jan 2013)

Daniel I doubt anyone here will be able to help you, I'd suggest posting on www.lfgss.com and www.movingtargetzine.com if you haven't already as I know there are quite a few couriers that are regulars there.


----------



## Daniel Garcia (9 Jan 2013)

triangles said:


> Daniel I doubt anyone here will be able to help you, I'd suggest posting on www.lfgss.com and www.movingtargetzine.com if you haven't already as I know there are quite a few couriers that are regulars there.


Thanks for the advice, I'll make sure to do that. Cheers


----------



## Kookas (9 Jan 2013)

Daniel Garcia said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll make sure to do that. Cheers



What's with the surge of interest in cycle couriers this year? Premium Rush, Line of Sight and then this - and I haven't even seen any of them.


----------



## BentMikey (9 Jan 2013)

Unpaid work? I'm sickened by the number of people who want film help and aren't prepared to pay for it. Even more so taking advantage of a cycle courier, in what is likely to be one of the lower paid jobs out there.

Give respect and pay for the value you receive.


----------



## davefb (9 Jan 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Unpaid work? I'm sickened by the number of people who want film help and aren't prepared to pay for it. Even more so taking advantage of a cycle courier, in what is likely to be one of the lower paid jobs out there.
> 
> Give respect and pay for the value you receive.


 
Now you mention it..

"I've got an idea for a film, so I'd really be interested in an experienced film maker to come and film it. Obviously we'd need a script writer and director to come along. Now, this is a great idea but I can't put forward any money myself so you'll have to work for free"

or

"It's my wedding this year, I'd really like an experienced film maker to give a professional look to the wedding video. Obviously I can't afford to pay anything, but I'm sure an aspiring film maker would leap at the chance"
etc..

Why not pay?


----------



## gaz (9 Jan 2013)

davefb said:


> Now you mention it..
> 
> "I've got an idea for a film, so I'd really be interested in an experienced film maker to come and film it. Obviously we'd need a script writer and director to come along. Now, this is a great idea but I can't put forward any money myself so you'll have to work for free"
> 
> ...


*cough* I'll just live this hear *cough* http://photoprofessionals.wordpress.com


----------



## triangles (10 Jan 2013)

Kookas said:


> What's with the surge of interest in cycle couriers this year? Premium Rush, Line of Sight and then this - and I haven't even seen any of them.


 
It's down to the whole 'fixie' fixation (for the record I have nothing against fixed gear bikes, I just find a lot of the hipster associations pretty jarring). 

I'm always really suprised when I see people considering resigning from reasonably paid office jobs to become couriers. It is pretty much a dead industry and I think you are lucky to get ~£300 a week, not accounting for initial costs such as a radio (I've heard of companies asking for £700 for them... ), I think it sounds like a great job theoretically, but to see people with families considering packing in a 'proper' job to do it is crazy. I'm 23 with few commitments/responsibilities yet I wouldn't consider it...


----------



## Boris Bajic (10 Jan 2013)

I was a motorcycle courier in the 80s. In those days £450 net of the radio charge (£45 p/w) was a goodish week. £350 was OK and anything over £500 was wonderful.

Fuel was about £50 a week, the bike was anything from £500 to £2500 and leathers, helmet, gloves, boots, waterproofs and similar malarkey. 

The top box and courier bag were free.

In those days, £450 was a lot of money and I got a mortgage on the back of it. I paid tax (sod all, but I declared and used an accountant).

My then sweetiepie (still a friend today) was a bicycle courier working out of Mayfair and rarely broke £180 a week. She loved it, but it was physically shattering. As soon as she had enough moolah for a van, she kept the bike for pleasure. Not a fixie...

I wouldn't mind one of my kids doing it now as a student earner in London. I just don't think there's the work and the money probably isn't as good in real terms as it was.

You used to see a couple of cycle couriers at every red light on Oxford Street, Shaftsbury Avenue, Fleet Street, Bank, in and around Covent Garden.... How many do you see today?

Likewise motorcycle couriers.... Six or so at every light on Marylebone Road or Cromwell Road. 

Bloody Internet! Bloody email!


----------



## Booyaa (10 Jan 2013)

Still see quite a few round Glasgow, not as many as there used to be though, Blythswood Square in the summer used to be a good meeting place for them. Get quite a few coming into our building but there are two law practices there so that will explain why so many around here.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jan 2013)

I had a brief chat with a cycle courier when I was Boris biking in London in August.

He was resting on a grassed area on the South Bank.

The bike was a stripped down single gear - he was oiling the chain when we spoke.

Saw him again the next day hammering along High Holborn.

Lots of lawyers around there which he told me is where most of the work comes from.


----------



## Twilkes (12 Jan 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Still see quite a few round Glasgow, not as many as there used to be though, Blythswood Square in the summer used to be a good meeting place for them. Get quite a few coming into our building but there are two law practices there so that will explain why so many around here.


 
Do they still ride single speed bikes, given that Blythswood Square is about as high up in the city as you can get?


----------



## Booyaa (12 Jan 2013)

Twilkes said:


> Do they still ride single speed bikes, given that Blythswood Square is about as high up in the city as you can get?


Most do, proper cyclists these kids.


----------



## sidevalve (12 Jan 2013)

If anyone's really thinking about it just make sure it doesn't end with with turning something you love ie cycling, into somthing you hate. Remember you're riding all day, every day, in all weathers and always at someone else's command. I watched a friend who took up m/cycle couriering go through exactly this a few years ago. Yes you can make money but it is a job not a hobby.


----------



## musa (13 Jan 2013)

Think twice about it. While it may look its far from that. I did when I got back into cycling and to be frank its shoot. I was 20/21 at the time


----------



## Last Mile Leeds (21 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


>


 
And there is also something of a resurrection (or perhaps reincarnation is a better word) of the cycle courier. This reincarnation coincides with a transition from cycle couriers to cycle delivery firms, which are operating cargo or freight bikes in city centre locations to deliver goods that might otherwise be carried by the ubiquitous van.
I attended the inaugural meeting of the European Cycle Logistics Federation in Cambridge last year, where there were a good number of people representing cargo bike delivery firms operating across the country. Last Mile Leeds, is just one of these, but there are others operating in Cambridge (Outspoken), Cardiff (Big Blue Bike), Hereford (Hereford Pedicargo), London (gnewt) to name but a few.


----------



## Teuchter (23 Jan 2013)

Last Mile Leeds said:


> And there is also something of a resurrection (or perhaps reincarnation is a better word) of the cycle courier. This reincarnation coincides with a transition from cycle couriers to cycle delivery firms, which are operating cargo or freight bikes in city centre locations to deliver goods that might otherwise be carried by the ubiquitous van.


Given the spiralling cost of fuel these days, this makes a certain amount of sense and is good to hear.

I've never worked as a cycle courier but did do 4 months as a motorbike courier in Edinburgh ten years ago, between IT jobs when the industry seemed to be suffering a bit of a lull. Once I'd paid for parts worn out on the bike (I did all the mechanical work myself, luckily and would do jobs like replacing brake pads before starting work in the morning), I'd have earned more working as a call centre temp but I did love the work - real boy's own adventure stuff racing around town on a motorbike with a radio (which I wasn't charged for).

I had no experience and had just moved back to Scotland from England. I just walked into a random courier company and asked if they were looking for motorbike couriers. The conversation went something like
"How well do you know Edinburgh?"
"Not very but I can read a map and learn quickly."
"Okay, you get paid by the job so if you're slow you won't earn so much. When can you start?"
"Tomorrow"
"Ok, you can spend the morning accompanying one of our van drivers to see the ropes then you're on your own."

I spent much of the following week in a state of lost confusion but started to get it together after that.

Most jobs were either banks (we did the mail runs between the offices of one big bank first thing in the morning and last thing at night), hospitals (medical notes, X-rays and blood samples rattling around your top box next to your sandwiches) and solicitors (mortgage documents). A good controller was essential and you'd hope to be carrying several packages between similar parts of town at the same time so you were earning for multiple jobs at once.

The bicycle couriers I knew who worked for the same company were generally nutters and seemed to be either failed students or foreign backpackers who earned just enough money for digs and beer and always seemed to be in need of a wash (a day of city riding through winter road grime will do that).


----------

